# Callaway Rogue or Taylormade M6



## JamesMorse (Jun 10, 2019)

I have been fitted for both clubs and struck both well. I am getting back into golf and don't have a handicap currently. I have been playing with a set of derby ladies irons with graphite shafts so the fitting is definitely changing that. 
My question really is if there's any recommendation for either set. The prices are Â£599 for the Callaways and Â£699 for the Taylormades. There is currently an offer ongoing to get a free milled wedge with the Taylormade set currently but I have never used one and wouldn't know what type to order. 
Any recommendations or thoughts are appreciated. 
Both sets prices are from American Golf.


----------



## hovis (Jun 10, 2019)

Boring answer!!!! Buy a comparable set for Â£100 and spend the rest on lessons or keep it in the bank until you're confident you have a repeatable swing. 

Was you standard length and lie?


----------



## JamesMorse (Jun 11, 2019)

hovis said:



			Boring answer!!!! Buy a comparable set for Â£100 and spend the rest on lessons or keep it in the bank until you're confident you have a repeatable swing.

Was you standard length and lie?
		
Click to expand...

No that does make a lot of sense. I was standard length and lie. The only issue I have is being left handed so I've struggled to find many clubs. That are both stiff flex and left handed.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 11, 2019)

Have a look on golf bidder my friend


----------

